# Bear Notch Road



## Johnskiismore (May 31, 2010)

For all of the cyclers out there who like to ride Bear Notch Road in NH between the Kancamagus and Bartlett, NH, the road has been paved!  Very, very, smooth!  Talked to many bikers and they love it.  Heck, when I drove it today it was sweet


----------



## riverc0il (May 31, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> For all of the cyclers out there who like to ride Bear Notch Road in NH between the Kancamagus and Bartlett, NH, the road has been paved!  Very, very, smooth!  Talked to many bikers and they love it.  Heck, when I drove it today it was sweet


Cool! Thanks for the heads up! Might have to drive up there and do a loop over Bear Notch through N.Conway via WSR or something like that.


----------

